

Black, female, and a Silicon Valley 'trade secret'  - jdavis703
http://money.cnn.com/2013/03/17/technology/diversity-silicon-valley/

======
gamechangr
Isn't the point to hire the most qualified irregardless of gender or ancestry?

~~~
jdavis703
Sure it is. But why the need for secrecy if everything is on the up and up? If
all companies have a similar demographic makeup it's probably an indication
that indeed people are being hired on merit. However if some companies deviate
from the norms there might be more to it.

